# Flexisign Pro & Procut CR-630 cutter compatibililty



## BetaCuts (May 1, 2008)

I am wondering on the compatibility of this software with my cutter (eBay cutter). 

My brand does not show up in the list for Flexi when you choose your cutter. How much difference does this make ? 

I seem to have issues with the cutter timing out and not seen by the Application, I usually have to turn off the App and restart for it to work again, or a reset of the machine. I am pretty certain I have everything in my system panel correct to the manufacturer specs, as well set-up on my printer, so I was wondering how important it is, that I choose the correct cutter in the list ?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Try this driver Flexi - Drivers for Creation PCUT - Powered By Kayako SupportSuite


----------

